# Any feedback? Toro 826 OXE (model 37781)



## mikebby20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Seriously considering buying this unit from my local Bucks County, PA dealer. 
Could anyone give me any feedback on this unit? 
Anything.
I'm comparing this to the 724 OE. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Get it and ride the Schwinn with it... it will serve you well.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

I bought one this season after considering the Arien Deluxe 24". The Toro has the identical auto turn as the Ariens, was better balanced, and weighs 35-40 lbs less. I have a bad back and felt the Toro was the better choice for my needs. I have only used it a few times as we haven't had much snow. The machine worked great and I'm pleased with the purchase.


----------



## mikebby20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gardawg, could you try to explain the auto turn/automatic steering?


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

mikebby20 said:


> Gardawg, could you try to explain the auto turn/automatic steering?


Looks like you found your needed info in the video you posted. The Ariens auto turn videos would also help explain the system. Basicly the differential allows the inside wheel to free wheel while the outside wheel drives the machine through the turn. Way easier to turn than than a solid axle


----------



## mikebby20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes. Right after posting to you I found video. Looks like a worthwhile feature.


----------

